# Al tin marín



## Argótide

Buenas:

El mes pasado alguien abrió un hilo (que luego fue cerrado por un moderador) llamado "juegos infantiles". Al hablar de los nombres y las rimas usadas en determinados juegos, se mencionó el verso (al parecer, una jitanjáfora porque hasta ahora no he conocido a alguien que sepa qué significa): "_*Tin marín* de dó pingüé, cúcara, mácara, títere fue.  Yo no fui, fue Teté. Pégale, pégale, que este merito fue_" (con variantes según el país). Se usa para elegir algo fortuitamente.
Mi pregunta tiene que ver con la locución adverbial que proviene de esta rima:
*Al tin marín*
que significa "de manera aleatoria, fortuitamente"
Comentándolo con un amigo hondureño, él pensaba que era una expresión común a todos. Pero en el hilo pasado (hoy cerrado), alguien de las Islas Canarias mencionó que normalmente en la península no se conoce esa rima. 
Conclusión, dos preguntas: 
1) ¿Se conoce en España *al tin marín *o hay otra manera de expresar la misma cosa coloquialmente?

2) ¿En cuáles países se usa la locución *al tin marín*?

Gracias.  Salúos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo no la conozco, tampoco conocía "jitanjáfora" (Palabra inventada por el humanista mexicano Alfonso Reyes, 1889-1959), gracias por ambas 

Con el mismo significado yo usaría "pito, pito, gorgorito..." y por lo tanto "al pito pito".

En cuanto a "fortuitamente" no creo que signifique "aleatoriamente".


----------



## Jhoanus

Nosotros usamos esa expresión pero con un par de variantes... Muchos dicen "de tin marin de do pingué" y otros no utilizan ninguna preposicion al principio y solo se dice "tin marin" de hecho, hay una canción de protesta con el nombre Tin Marin.... 

En cuanto a otras opciones yo creo que hay muchisimas variantes en cada epoca... Nosotros en mi infancia utilizabamos una rima que comenzaba con "pepsi cola gratitud...." luego al estar mas grandecito escuchaba a los niños decir "popeye se fue a Peru..." y asi sucesivamente pareciera que cada generacion está maracada por una forma bien particular... Claro está "tin marin" es la generica para todas las generaciones....


----------



## Domtom

-
Es la 1ª vez que oigo/veo (en este caso, veo), _al tin marín _, y creo que en España no es expresión de moneda corriente.

Lo 1º que me viene a la materia gris, es "a la tum tum", como en el siguiente ejemplo, que copio de Google:

_No se puede pretender que el desarrollo *a la tum tum* otorgue calidad a los trabajos._

_---_

NOTA: No sé si entendí bien la pregunta, luego no sé si vengo al caso con mi respuesta.


----------



## CeltaProscrito

Estoy de acuerdo con JellBy. Aquí en España, al menos en el sur, se usa el "pito pito golgorito" como canción para elegir algo al azar.
Eso sí, también tenemos la expresión: "Al tin tin", que es como significara "al azar", pero más encaminado a "por casualidad".


----------



## Domtom

CeltaProscrito said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con JellBy. Aquí en España, al menos en el sur, se usa el "pito pito golgorito" como canción para elegir algo al azar.
> Eso sí, también tenemos la expresión: "Al tin tin", que es como significara "al azar", pero más encaminado a "por casualidad".


 
Aquí en Cataluña siempre he oído la siguiente canción que debe ayudar a elegir:

Pito, pito, colorito, ¿dónde vas tú, tan bonito? A la acera verdadera, pin, pon, fuera. (Con "fuera" descartas una unidad de cosas / personas de un conjunto; luego repites la operación, hasta quedarte con uno solo.)

Otra, castellana (me la dice mi madre, de La Mancha (Ciudad Real)).:

Pinto, pinto, golgorito, saca la vaca del 25; ¿de qué calleja? La mora vieja, niño estira de esas orejas.


----------



## Antpax

CeltaProscrito said:


> Estoyde acuerdo con JellBy. Aquí en EEspaña, al menos en el sur, se usa el "pito pito golgorito" como canción para elegir algo al azar.
> Eso sí, también tenemos la expresión: "Al tin tin", que es como significara "al azar", pero más encaminado a "por casualidad".


 
Hola:

Coincido con que por aquí sería "pito pito", pero cuando se hace algo al azar yo diría que es "al tun tun", más que "al tin tin".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Domtom

Antpax said:


> cuando se hace algo al azar yo diría que es "al tun tun"


 
Yo dije "a la tum tum" pero probablemente me he confundido con la fonética y es lo que dices: "al tun tun"; en todo caso, ésta me suena perfectamente (no, en cambio, "al tin tin", que no me suena de nada).


----------



## CeltaProscrito

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Coincido con que por aquí sería "pito pito", pero cuando se hace algo al azar yo diría que es "al tun tun", más que "al tin tin".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Hola Antpax.
Sí, tienes razón. Es que leyendo la canción se me ha pegado lo de "al tin tin". 
Siento mi despiste.
Un saludo.


----------



## Aviador

Argótide said:


> Buenas:
> 
> "_*Tin marín* de dó pingüé, cúcara, mácara, títere fue.  Yo no fui, fue Teté. Pégale, pégale, que este merito fue_"



En Chile, esta rima nos suena a _El chavo del ocho_ o, en general, a películas o seriales dobladas en México. No se usa aquí. Por ahora, no recuerdo alguna equivalente, pero quizá alguno de los demás chilenos del foro nos pueda ayudar.

Tampoco _tin marín_ se usa pero hay equivalentes. A ver si me acuerdo:

- al tun tun
- al lote
- a la diabla

Saludos


----------



## falbala84

Por aquí se usa "al tuntún" para decir "sin pensar, casi al azar", de hecho, está recogido en el DRAE



> *tuntún**.*
> *al, *o* al buen, **~**.*
> * 1.     * locs. advs. coloqs. Sin cálculo ni reflexión o sin conocimiento del asunto.


Aunque se dice "darla o repartirla al pito pito"



			
				Jellby said:
			
		

> En cuanto a "fortuitamente" no creo que signifique "aleatoriamente".



*fortuitamente**.*
* 1.     * adv. m. Casualmente, sin prevención ni premeditación.

_Real Academia Española ©_

EDITO: Ouch, no sé qué he hecho, no estoy hecha a este foro y he puesto otro post, si algún admi o mod pudiera borrarlo. Disculpas


----------



## falbala84

Por aquí se usa "al tuntún" para decir "sin pensar, casi al azar", de hecho, está recogido en el DRAE



> *tuntún**.*
> *al, *o* al buen, **~**.*
> * 1.     * locs. advs. coloqs. Sin cálculo ni reflexión o sin conocimiento del asunto.



Aunque se dice "darla o repartirla al pito pito"


----------



## Lord Delfos

¡Qué increíble! Yo siempre pensé que lo que decíamos en Argentina era universal. Acá decimos "En la casa de Pinocho todos cuentan hasta ocho: pinuno, pindos, ... ¡pinocho!"

Se ve que es algo totalmente regional...

Con respecto a la pregunta orginial, no creo que estas frases  tengan algún sentido. Más bien se deben hacer que rimen para que sean fáciles de recordar. Lo más curioso es que de aleatorias no tienen nada, porque uno siempre sabe cuál va a ser la elija (por costumbre sabe cuántas palabras tiene la frase).

En fin. Saludos.


----------



## Kangy

Acá se conoce Al tin marín, pero creo que ni se usa.
Tenemos un versito así nosotros también:
(la parte entre paréntesis suele decirse, aunque no siempre)

"Ta te ti,
suerte para tí.
Si no será para tí,
será para mí.
(Un enano haciendo pis,
en un tarro de maní)
Ta te ti"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo la había oído (y usado hace años) con "de tín marín".


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> Con el mismo significado yo usaría "pito, pito, gorgorito..." y por lo tanto "al pito pito".


 
Y "una dola tela catola"?? ¿O me he hecho mayor de repente...?


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Y "una dola tela catola"?? ¿O me he hecho mayor de repente...?


 
Eres mayor Krol, asumeló . Ya en serio, yo también me acuerdo de aquella del "una dola tela catola, quila quilete...", pero me temo que no se suele usar como sinónimo de hacer las cosas al azar, como lo del "pito pito" o hacer las cosas "a boleo (¿voleo?).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## CeltaProscrito

Si es algo que se escoge con desconocimiento también podría ser "a ciegas", ¿no?.
Ejemplo: Votar a ciegas.

Sin embargo, si es conocido sería: Votar al tuntúm.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Aquí la frase _tin marín, _sí se usa, pero la rima no se canta. Ejemplo:

Luis: María este examen está un poco difícil, las opciones de la pregunta 4 son muy complicadas...
María: ¡Ay Luis _dale al/opta por el_ tin marín!

Otra:

-Mamá voy al cine, no sé que ponerme... Creo que hoy aplicaré el tin marín.

Y por allí se va la gente, ¿pero canarla? será en la mente.

Un beso a todos.


----------



## falbala84

Antpax said:


> ... pero me temo que no se suele usar como sinónimo de hacer las cosas al azar, como lo del "pito pito" o hacer las cosas "a boleo (¿voleo?).




Según el DRAE

*voleo*
*a, *o* al, **~**.* *
 1.     * locs. advs. Dicho de sembrar: Arrojando la semilla a puñados y esparciéndola al aire.
* 2.     * locs. advs. coloqs. Dicho de hacer algo: De una manera arbitraria o sin criterio.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo la había oído (y usado hace años) con "de tín marín".


 
Eso mismo le iba a decir yo a Argótide, en Durango también es "de tin marín", y la última parte dice, "...ese merito marrano fue."


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No estoy 100% seguro, pero acá era:

De tín marín de do pingüe, cúcara, mácara, títere fue, yo no fui, fue Teté, chúmale, chúmale este merito fue.

La parte de chúmale es en la que dudo; he oído muchas variaciones.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> No estoy 100% seguro, pero acá era:
> 
> De tín marín de do pingüe, cúcara, mácara, títere fue, yo no fui, fue Teté, chúmale, chúmale este merito fue.
> 
> La parte de chúmale es en la que dudo; he oído muchas variaciones.


 
Yo también he oído algunas variantes, pero el mío es igual al de Argótide excepto *Al, *más lo de marrano, que creo que más bien mis amigos lo inventaron.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Yo lo recuerdo así:
*De *Tin marín de dó pingüé, cúcara, mácara, títere fue.  Yo no fui, fue Teté. Pégale, pégale, que este merito fue.

Lo del marrano fue, también lo llegué a oir.


----------



## Jhoanus

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Aquí la frase _tin marín, _sí se usa, pero la rima no se canta. Ejemplo:
> 
> Luis: María este examen está un poco difícil, las opciones de la pregunta 4 son muy complicadas...
> María: ¡Ay Luis _dale al/opta por el_ tin marín!
> 
> Otra:
> 
> -Mamá voy al cine, no sé que ponerme... Creo que hoy aplicaré el tin marín.
> 
> Y por allí se va la gente, ¿pero canarla? será en la mente.
> 
> Un beso a todos.


 
 Gracias paisa... tu comentario afirma mi teoria del uso de las frases según la generación... En mi época también soliamos usar... 
cucara macara do piringué.... (olvidé el resto...)


----------



## Jellby

krolaina said:


> Y "una dola tela catola"?? ¿O me he hecho mayor de repente...?



Yo soy mayor que tú, pero eso sólo se lo he oído a mi madre


----------



## lamartus

Jellby said:


> Yo soy mayor que tú, pero eso sólo se lo he oído a mi madre



Es que era una canción para un juego de comba.
Yo también la canté, Kroli. A lo mejor tiene que ver con esa diferenciación de juegos niños/niñas .
También se usaba para seleccionar como las otras tantas que se han dicho en el hilo.



Lord Delfos said:


> ¡Qué increíble! Yo siempre pensé que lo que decíamos en Argentina era universal. Acá decimos "En la casa de Pinocho todos cuentan hasta ocho: pinuno, pindos, ... ¡pinocho!"



Por aquí lo he cantado igual pero variando el final:

En la casa de Pinocho todos cuentan hasta ocho: uno, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, seis, siete, ocho, pin-o-cho.

Saludos cantarines a todos.


----------



## Jellby

lamartus said:


> Es que era una canción para un juego de comba.
> Yo también la canté, Kroli. A lo mejor tiene que ver con esa diferenciación de juegos niños/niñas .



Oye, que yo he jugado a la comba, y he cantado "al pasar la barca", "el cocherito, leré...", "madre e hija fueron a misa...", etc.


----------



## sicoticosandro

Aviador said:


> En Chile, esta rima nos suena a _El chavo del ocho_ o, en general, a películas o seriales dobladas en México. No se usa aquí. Por ahora, no recuerdo alguna equivalente, pero quizá alguno de los demás chilenos del foro nos pueda ayudar.
> 
> Tampoco _tin marín_ se usa pero hay equivalentes. A ver si me acuerdo:
> 
> - al tun tun
> - al lote
> - a la diabla
> 
> Saludos



Cuanbdo se juega a la matita se dice otra cosa en chile.


----------



## Aviador

sicoticosandro said:


> Cuanbdo se juega a la matita se dice otra cosa en chile.



Hola.

Sicoticosandro, me quedé "con gusto a poco" al leer tu mensaje. Danos un poco más de información por favor. He visto que los compañeros de otros países citan varias rimas muy simpáticas y yo no logro recordar alguna original de Chile. ¡Juro que también tuve infancia!, pero debe haber sido hace tanto tiempo...

Saludos


----------



## sicoticosandro

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> Sicoticosandro, me quedé "con gusto a poco" al leer tu mensaje. Danos un poco más de información por favor. He visto que los compañeros de otros países citan varias rimas muy simpáticas y yo no logro recordar alguna original de Chile. ¡Juro que también tuve infancia!, pero debe haber sido hace tanto tiempo...
> 
> Saludos



jajaja....no es muy buena, pero igual la voy a escribir...
A la matita solita (y se repetía mil veces hasta que uno daba vuelta la mano distinto)

y hay más, pero no me acuerdo, porque yo tuve poca infancia comparado con otros niños..jeje


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> Oye, que yo he jugado a la comba, y he cantado "al pasar la barca", "el cocherito, leré...", "madre e hija fueron a misa...", etc.


 
Uf, me habías hundido...

Yo sigo pensando que una dola, tela catola pódría servir. Con tal, al final se cuentan veinte y también sirve para elegir algo de forma aleatoria, no? Y también es un sinsentido.

(Madre e hija fueron a misa...).


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> (Madre e hija fueron a misa...).


 

¿Mande?


----------



## Ynez

krolaina said:


> (Madre e hija fueron a misa...).



...y se encontraron con un marqués, un dos tres



Tengo muy mala memoria, quizás no sea así exactamente.

Yo tampoco había oido nunca lo de Tin Marin. Mi madre se llama Marín de apellido, así que creo que me acordaría si alguna vez lo hubiera oído.

"Al tuntún" sí que es algo muy normal para mí. Y lo de "pito pito" para elegir en un juego a quién le toca hacer algo.

Sabía más rimas para elegir, pero ahora no recuerdo.


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Eso de Tin marín es tan popularmente conocido, que si no estoy mal en El Salvador existe un museo infantil llamado así: Tin Marín. No conozco el autor, pero ceo que es originario de la poesía lúdica infantil.
Eduardo


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias se usa el *tin marín *para sortear el turno en los juegos de niños, pero no se usa la expresión de hacer las cosas al tin marín.

Yo lo que recuerdo en los juegos de niños, es : *tin marín de dos pingüés, cúcara ,mácara, títere fue,* *una, dos y tres.*
Esa es la versión corta, pero creo recordar una versión más larga que sigue con algo de *cuatro patas tiene un gato*, *uno, dos, tres y cuatro  *pero eso lo recuerdo vagamente, como en una nebulosa.


----------



## totor

Cuando éramos chiquitos nosotros la usábamos, hace mil años, más o menos, pero ahora ya no la debe usar nadie, como dijo Kangy. Y por supuesto se usaba la primera estrofa solamente, porque el resto era demasiado complicado: *al tin marín de do pingüé*.

Otra que usábamos mucho (si me permiten la digresión), pero para otra situación, y que era muy divertida porque se hacía con el zapato de cada uno arriba de la mesa, y remarcando cada tiempo fuerte con él y pasándoselo al compañero, era:

Vos nac*i*stes atorr*a*nte y pelandr*ú*n,
y tendr*á*s que l*a*bur*a*rla
con el p*i*co con la p*a*la
y con el p*i*qui p*i*qui p*um*.


----------



## solysombra

krolaina said:


> Y "una dola tela catola"?? ¿O me he hecho mayor de repente...?


 
Una,dola, tela, catola... me gusta. ¿Podrías poner el "texto completo"?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## solysombra

totor said:


> Cuando éramos chiquitos nosotros la usábamos, hace mil años, más o menos, pero ahora ya no la debe usar nadie, como dijo Kangy. Y por supuesto se usaba la primera estrofa solamente, porque el resto era demasiado complicado: *al tin marín de do pingüé*.
> 
> Otra que usábamos mucho (si me permiten la digresión), pero para otra situación, y que era muy divertida porque se hacía con el zapato de cada uno arriba de la mesa, y remarcando cada tiempo fuerte con él y pasándoselo al compañero, era:
> 
> Vos nac*i*stes atorr*a*nte y pelandr*ú*n,
> y tendr*á*s que l*a*bur*a*rla
> con el p*i*co con la p*a*la
> y con el p*i*qui p*i*qui p*um*.


 
Bueno, esto ya es demasiado, y esta rima hizo que el tunel del tiempo me absorbiera.

Y allí me encontré con:

Don Pepito el verdulero
se metió en un sombrero.
El sombrero era de paja,
se metió en una caja.
La caja era de cartón,
se metió en un cajón.
El cajón era de pino,
se metió en un pepino.
El pepino maduró,
Y don Pepito se-sal-vó.

Y otra que empezaba "una do li tuá", pero no me acuerdo como sigue porque la escuché pero nunca la usé.
Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

solysombra said:


> Una,dola, tela, catola... me gusta. ¿Podrías poner el "texto completo"?
> Muchas gracias.


 
Hola Sol:

Como la Krola no está, te tendrás que conformar conmigo . Creo que era algo así, pero puede que falle mi memoria:

Una dola, tela catola, quila quilete, estaba la reina en su gabinete, vino Gil, apagò el candil, candil candilón, cuenta las veinte que las veinte son.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## solysombra

Antpax said:


> Hola Sol:
> 
> Como la Krola no está, te tendrás que conformar conmigo . Creo que era algo así, pero puede que falle mi memoria:
> 
> Una dola, tela catola, quila quilete, estaba la reina en su gabinete, vino Gil, apagò el candil, candil candilón, cuenta las veinte que las veinte son.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


¡Muchas gracias! ¿Después se cuenta hasta veinte? ¿O es un invento mío?


----------



## Antpax

solysombra said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! ¿Después se cuenta hasta veinte? ¿O es un invento mío?


 
Sí, sí, se me olvidó ponerlo. Después se cuenta hasta 20 y al que le cae el veinte, es el que pierde, le toca ligársela/quedársela en algún juego...

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## totor

krolaina said:


> Y "una dola tela catola"?? ¿O me he hecho mayor de repente...?



En mis pagos siempre cambiamos todo, así que ese versito nosotros lo decíamos así: *una doli teli catoli*  .


----------



## lamartus

Antpax said:


> Una dola, tela catola, quila quilete, estaba la reina en su gabinete, vino Gil, apagò el candil, candil candilón, cuenta las veinte que las veinte son policía y ladrón: un, dos, tres, cuatro...



Así la cantábamos en mi barrio. 

Saludetes.


----------



## Antpax

lamartus said:


> Así la cantábamos en mi barrio.
> 
> Saludetes.


 
Tienes razón por el mío también , pero me suena que por otros sitios omiten lo de los polis y los ladrones, por eso puse la versión más genérica (por decir algo).

Saludiños.

Ant


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Nota de la Moderadora:*

*Hay muchos otros hilos que exploran el tema en toda su longitud, anchura y profundidad. Aquí, solo* dos ejemplos*. *

*Seguramente les será posible encontrar más, muchos más, utilizando la herramienta de búsqueda (como tan claramente nos pide la regla N° 1 que verifiquemos)*

*Feliz día para todos.*

*Venezuelan_sweetie.*


----------

